# I hear Mr. Leif is coming... is this true?



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 19, 2018)

Okay Leif may happen to be one of my favorite NPC's. So if he makes a debut in Pocket Camp that would be great! Just as long as he isn't hosting a garden catching event. Maybe a trading flowers for items event is more suited for him? What do you think? Is he even coming at all? Data mining friends share your secrets!

And leave your opinions below, I want to see what others think!


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 19, 2018)

I haven't heard of anything but I wouldn't be surprised if it were another flower event.


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Feb 20, 2018)

I hope so, Leif is adorable! I’m kinda surprised he didn’t turn out to be the host for the garden instead of Lloid tbh.


----------



## Ras (Feb 20, 2018)

I like the catching events. Right when they end, it gets kind of boring and I'm not sure what to even do in the game (and I say that as one who has enjoyed playing steadily since it came out, though I have friends who quickly abandoned it).


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 20, 2018)

Ras said:


> I like the catching events. Right when they end, it gets kind of boring and I'm not sure what to even do in the game (and I say that as one who has enjoyed playing steadily since it came out, though I have friends who quickly abandoned it).



I think of it as a completionist game. So either people don't enjoy the gameplay which is literally just a lot of tapping, or they aren't completionist. Either way, I do enjoy the game as well as wanting to "complete" it.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 20, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> I think of it as a completionist game. So either people don't enjoy the gameplay which is literally just a lot of tapping, or they aren't completionist. Either way, I do enjoy the game as well as wanting to "complete" it.



I hope people don't like it because of the tapping, as that is really just streamlining what a controller can do. I absolutely agree about this being a completionist game, far more than any other Animal Crossing game, in part because it's so limited. In New Leaf, I spend so much time on design, that getting all the medals sort of falls to the background. You simply get absorbed in living with the other titles. Pocket Camp is structured in such a way that it's almost purely goal driven, which I can personally latch onto. I tend to be a completionist, gatherer, and collector in games just as much as I am a builder/designer. 

About Leif coming, I'm not sure I'm ready for another catch event; however, I am super excited Leif is coming. I really do adore Leif. I'm curious if we would get the Leif items that are already in New Leaf, or if we would get brand new items. Part of me also hopes Leif will be added to the game in the form of a chair. When I saw you could bring K.K. Slider and Nook into your camp via chairs, I assumed we would get new chairs periodically. I held off buying those chairs for a long time because I was hoping to get Lottie or other NPCs. Ultimately glad I ended up getting both chairs because that's a hole in my catalog that would have driven me nuts. Anyhoo, I guess we'll just have to wait and see. Leif is almost certainly going to be a garden event, but it would be interesting if he was there for something else.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm like others it depends on if I like the furniture but it seems to be getting a but repetitive haveingredients only two types of events. I think this is sa good alternative but we will just have to see.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 20, 2018)

Why not? It's about spring time and why shouldn't Leif (The garden sloth) host a special flower event?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 20, 2018)

He’s in the files according to a recent datamine. 

Probably see him in March for St. Patrick’s Day.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 20, 2018)

Fresh said:


> He’s in the files according to a recent datamine.
> 
> Probably see him in March for St. Patrick’s Day.



U know what other stuff has been datamined..


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 20, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> U know what other stuff has been datamined..



I heard that the files for the background changes have been found in there...


----------

